# screen printing on a sports bra



## daboyz1223 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was given the task of printing on sports bras. I have a manual press nothing special. With all the thick seems and all what do you suggest I do to get an even coat of ink on the bras? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What material are the sports bras?

Hopefully someone else here will have some tips on inks and a platen to use.


----------



## daboyz1223 (Mar 19, 2009)

The material is 7.5 oz, 90% nylon/10% spandex. I have plastisol inks that i've been using on my t-shirts. Thanks for any help you can give me, cause i surely need it. haha.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

Once I worked in an industrial finishing shop, we used wooden jigs to screen print on metal parts with funky angles.

With some wood fab skills you should be able to router out a jig that will take up the heavy seams and make the print area flush.

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Brad makes an excellent point--although in practice, I've found it tends to be pretty hard unless they're milled exactly the same. I used to use a channel jig for zip hoodies, and dumped it in favor of a layer of neoprene on the platen--which may be easier for these as well.

Athletic ink with high elongation, or perhaps stretch with the ink you have would be OK--it would be best to check out resources on the brand you have.

Can you tack it? If it's double layer over seams that's rough. I really try to one hit that stuff, but if you need to print a light ink on a dark bra, and you're dealing with seams and no tack, I haven't found a way to do that well--I'd talk them into doing an open area with no seams, or I'd quote an insane amount of money to do it, and not feel bad when they took it to someone else to screw up.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If it weren't nylon I would say a hat press and transfers would be much easier.


----------

